# Waterproofing that's safe for birds?



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I've been given a very large ornamental bowl of unglazed ceramic, and I think it would make a perfect bird bath IF it could be waterproofed.
I don't think non-toxic paint would work, as they'd scratch it with their nails. I've got polyurethane varnish, but is that toxic to birds?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a link with info. on this topic. Check it out.
http://the-artistic-garden.com/blog/whats-a-good-sealant-for-a-bird-bath/


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Teresa said:


> I've been given a very large ornamental bowl of unglazed ceramic, and I think it would make a perfect bird bath IF it could be waterproofed.
> I don't think non-toxic paint would work, as they'd scratch it with their nails. I've got polyurethane varnish, but is that toxic to birds?


*Hi TERESA, when I read the title the first thought that cross my mind was that you were going to waterproof the bird LOL LOL AT MY SELF. To get to your question I am not sure if the polyurthane is safe for the birds the other thing I wonder if the ceramic bowl has a large lead content and if so this will have an effect on the birds as lead is a heavy metal and that can be toxic to birds.* GEORGE


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Here is a link with info. on this topic. Check it out.
> http://the-artistic-garden.com/blog/whats-a-good-sealant-for-a-bird-bath/


Many thanks for the link, Jay! I see the author of the article cautiously recommends polyurethane or Krylon (this one isn't available here), but adds that the water should be changed at least once a day, just in case.
It might just work, if I let it dry for a good few weeks, until there isn't the smallest hint of a smell.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

george simon said:


> *Hi TERESA, when I read the title the first thought that cross my mind was that you were going to waterproof the bird LOL LOL AT MY SELF.*


OMG, George, what a thought  ! Set your mind at rest, my birds will have no waterproofing but the one they produce themselves! 



> * To get to your question I am not sure if the polyurthane is safe for the birds the other thing I wonder if the ceramic bowl has a large lead content and if so this will have an effect on the birds as lead is a heavy metal and that can be toxic to birds.* GEORGE


That's a good point! These handcrafted items are *supposed* to be of food quality, but we can never know for sure. However, if they were given 3 or 4 even coats of polyurethane varnish, I bet whatever was under that would never be in contact with the water again. I've got a table that was finished that way, and it's waterproof, heatproof and scratchproof. You should see my cat Lawrence skidding on it, it makes him dowright furious!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------

